# tekin address?



## mhawk11 (Feb 25, 2003)

is it true tekin is back in bussness?
can i get an address to send in my 112c charger to get fixed and maybe updated.
thanx


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tekin's web site address is www.teamtekin.com

Read the below for more details:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=86116
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=87847


----------

